# Rena xP3



## Freshy88 (Apr 11, 2012)

Hello everyone, was just curious to know whether or not the water level inside my filter is normal or is it suppose to be literally right to the rim of the canister. This is my first time ever having a canister filter for a new tank I had just bought, so I figured I might have asked on here.

Thanks


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Never dealt with this canister filter but it seems pretty normal to me. It's not leaking out or anything is it?


----------



## Freshy88 (Apr 11, 2012)

snyderguy said:


> Never dealt with this canister filter but it seems pretty normal to me. It's not leaking out or anything is it?


No its not leaking at all. I have also lifted up the return tube to see what the pressure was like and it was very strong. Im just worried cause I wouldnt want the motor to get damaged. 

I just wanted know if it looked normal or not. Thanks.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

the XP filters are pretty good..and yes ; it is normal for them to be filled right to the top...one of my best ever filter deals was an XP4 in perfect condition that i got at a fish auction for $4.00...


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

On my canister filter, they recommended getting all the air out of it (no splash noise that way). Canister filters are sealed with gaskets for a reason.


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

Its normal, it actually has to be that way for the XPs to work. Its a decent canister, I wouldnt worry about it unless its making noise.


----------



## austinroberts23 (Jan 25, 2012)

I agree. I run these on my tanks and it looks the same. That grey piece is actually where the water moves in and out so it doesn't need to fill to the rim


----------



## Freshy88 (Apr 11, 2012)

Alright thanks alot, I'll just keep a close eye on it for the meantime. Their are still some tiny air bubbles stuck inside the canister but will maybe try and prime it again today and see what happens.


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

Freshy88 said:


> Alright thanks alot, I'll just keep a close eye on it for the meantime. Their are still some tiny air bubbles stuck inside the canister but will maybe try and prime it again today and see what happens.


Well after a canister is setup for the first time (or at least the first time in a while) it can take weeks to get all the little air bubbles out. It can be from everything to the media, tubing (especially if its ribbed), and etc. Like I said I wouldnt worry about it unless it starts making noise.


----------

